# Fuji or specialized?



## ed kiersh (Apr 18, 2005)

I would like to know what people think of the Fuji Silhouette as opposed to Specialized Sirius.
Which bike is more reliable and sturdy. I want to buy a bike and I really don't know who to belive in shops.
Please give me some opinions.
Thanks Ed Kiersh


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

ed kiersh said:


> I would like to know what people think of the Fuji Silhouette as opposed to Specialized Sirius.
> Which bike is more reliable and sturdy. I want to buy a bike and I really don't know who to belive in shops.
> Please give me some opinions.
> Thanks Ed Kiersh


Don't know about the Sirius, but my girlfriend bought the silhouette last year, and it's a great bike, i've actually used it when i did the 5 boro bike tour (in the NY). It's pretty light, and the frame is strong, it has shimano Tiagra stuff, and it works well.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Fuji v. Specialized*



ed kiersh said:


> I would like to know what people think of the Fuji Silhouette as opposed to Specialized Sirius.
> Which bike is more reliable and sturdy. I want to buy a bike and I really don't know who to belive in shops.
> Please give me some opinions.
> Thanks Ed Kiersh


It's a bit hard to compare these two as SBC has multiple versions of the Sirrus, while Fuji changes the name as the bike changes. Personally, I would opt for the Elite level bike of the Sirrus. The Elite has a carbon fork, and more importantly ditches the triple for a compact drive. Compact drive is an excellent option for many riders, which we will see more of and less triples. The triple is heavier, adds shifting complexity and doesn't provide any advantage except for the grossly climbing challenged.

Chet R


----------

